
Napari, a fast N-dimensional image viewer in Python - slyrus
https://ilovesymposia.com/2019/10/24/introducing-napari-a-fast-n-dimensional-image-viewer-in-python/
======
ktpsns
Wow, this looks very useful when inspecting higher dimensional data. The
particular type of rendering is always a thing, since it is heavily domain
dependent, but the neat interface to numpys n-dimensial arrays makes it super
handy for explorative data analysis.

